
Plastc may file bankruptcy and will cease operations April 20, 2017 - sgarg26
We Regret to Inform You...<p>For the past 3 years, our mission here at Plastc was to build and deliver the most technically ambitious smart card on the planet. After making enormous leaps in development, product innovation and progress towards our goal, Plastc has exhausted all of its options to raise the money it needs to continue.<p>Plastc, Inc. is exploring options to file Chapter 7 Bankruptcy and will cease operations on April 20, 2017.<p>While we have fallen short of our goal, we are proud of our team and the effort that went into developing a working Plastc Card. However, without the necessary capital to continue, all employees have been let go, which means that Customer Care and Social Media channels are unmanned or have been shut down.<p>How We Got Here:<p>We were expecting to close a $3.5 million Series A funding round on February 28, 2017. There are functioning Plastc Cards, which were demonstrated to our investors and our backers, and the capital was to be allocated for the mass production and shipping of Plastc Cards to pre-order customers. At first, the principal investment group postponed their investment and a couple of weeks later the round fell apart.<p>After the initial funding was unavailable, Plastc made progress with another investor who offered $6.75 million. This deal was scheduled to close last week and would propel development across the finish line, as well as allow for Plastc Card pre-orders to be shipped and for production to continue into a retail phase.<p>However, once again at the very last minute, our investor gave us notice that they have decided rescind their investment offer. The round was a signature away from closing and we were extremely caught off guard when they notified us yesterday they were backing out. Our existing investors kept us alive and functioning as long as they could during this fundraising process, but in the end, we needed new outside capital to get into production.<p>[..abridged..] see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plastc.com&#x2F; for full copy
======
danellis
Interestingly, from a competitor's web site:

"With the acquisition of Coin by Fitbit, all business operations ceased on
June 13, 2016. The company is no longer manufacturing, promoting, or selling
any new devices or products."

I think that just leaves Swyp (which isn't launch yet) and Stratos.

------
danellis
Well that's $155 down the drain.

